# Police Case / Immigration



## chrislad2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi,

Unfortunately I was recently caught up in a situation where a police case was raised against me from the bank. Amount was 25000aed and this amount has now been cleared, At the time I had to surrender my passport while I resolved the situation with the bank. This is now complete and I have the passport back in my hands complete with clearance letter.

I was told my file is automatically updated with immigration and I necked at the head office near trade centre.

Do I also need to goto the police station for any reason or is my case automatically closed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

Please check both with the police station that filed your case, and the prosecutors office that handled the court case. All these departments tend to put flags on immigration status separately, and now that the case is cleared and you have a clearance letter, that means that the prosecution has removed the flag. But Police might not have received the clearance yet, so their flag might still be in the system. Simply go to them with the clearance letter, just to double check, as you dont want to be turned away or worse, detained at the airport.


----------



## Fait (Jun 14, 2014)

As suggested above, better check with the authorities to clear your name. They'll be needing your police case number or visa page number to check your record and they'll ask you to give them a copy of the clearance from the prosecutor or court.

This should only take 3-5 days to totally clear your name incase there is still a flag on your name.


----------

